# Lancaster monument Holland



## The general (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's a nice articel about the monument that a good friend of me made. Maybe someone here has extra info for her?



> Memorial quest to find family of bomber hero
> 
> 23 March 2006
> 
> ...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Apr 9, 2006)

nice story... welcome to the Forum


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep, good read, nice to see the crew getting remembered.

Welcome to the forum,


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2006)

Nice. Welcome too.


----------



## Henk (Apr 19, 2006)

Welcome mate and nice info.

Henk


----------



## gis-nl (Apr 22, 2006)

http://www.go2war2.nl/artikel/1300

It's in dutch


----------

